# Hungry Herons



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

So here we go again. We had a beautiful little pond about 800g with a little waterfall, various sizes of goldfish, and lots of floating and potted plants. As well as a large piece of driftwood the dog had brought home. Everything was just perfect. Till one day, when we were out, the dog must have gotten bored and decided she wanted her driftwood back. She must have had a blast in the pond. Her driftwood was 3/4 of the way out and most of the floating plants where shreded or gone  The fish were all there just a little shaken up. We cleaned things back up but without most of the floaties the pond surface was very exposed. This is when Mr Heron decided to move into our life and cause us and our fish grief. We started noticing the bigger fish (6-8") were disappearing. Still did not know you the culprit was. Until we discovered a big, at least 2x2, bird poop on the deck  I thought it was from a teradactil!! Guess just saying thanks for lunch. Sightings became more frequent. We put a portable gazebo, zipped right up, over the pond. Still got in somehow  till he depleted 90% of the larger fish. Checking for survivors we found there was still quite a few of the smaller, so we brought them into the house and got the 400g filled up.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hungry Herons (part 2)*

I guess i wrote too much, i ran out of space 
On with the story....So Shane decides he is going to outwit this bird and because we love the serenity and presance of a pond, he borrows his bosses little excavator to make an even bigger and deeper pond. If it was up to him the pond would be at least 6ft deep all around, but we have 2 young grandsons and little dogs i would not allow this. Anyways he makes the center of the pond 4 1/2 ft deep, outer edges are shallower, for safety as well as plants. Blah, blah, blah. We finally fill and put some plants and lily pads in as well there is a big branch of a tree over the pond to limit a birds eye view. So in go 4 smaller golfish as a test. They were there for 3 days, now we see none. There is large bird poop at the edge on the dirt. The next step is to set up a motion detecter that sprays water. Although i doubt that will keep them away permanantly. Really don't want to net, as it takes so much away from the pond, but if it comes to that i guess it will have to happen  We have some beautiful Koi,(thanks Bonai Dave) and more from another member that we don't want to be herons lunch. I suppose we could build a huge gazabo with sreen windows over the big pond. But could be a little costly. I think once these birds have eaten from your pond they remember. I guess to sum it all up, what do other pond people use to deter these pesky birds???? Let us know, please.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

My grandfather always used a twelve gauge*, but I think that the decades have made that method extinct. 

I know that people with trout ponds run lines of twine across the surface of the pond to prevent predation. I've seen people tie streamers and pie plates to the twine as well. This may be more effective for raptors that swoop and dive than herons though...

*I'm not advocating this, let the herons live


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think that'll all look ugly! I would put a shark in the pond as a good suprise =)

Just kidding.. anyways, maybe get something that packs a powerful bang just to scare them off?


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Shane,

Like the previous poster, I was about to suggest that you call upon your friends, Smith & Wesson or maybe Remington & Browning etc. There is evidence to suggest, though, that if a heron is already occupying a spot at your pond, other herons will not come into the same territory. Therefore, you can set up a nice big decoy heron and place it by the pond, ocassionally moving it to a new location....or ...you can dress up in a heron costume for half the price! LOL!! If you do try the second option, make sure the wife posts some pics!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, we have seen the heron decoy ploy. Appearantly it also only works briefly, cause the pic showed the decoy beside the pond while the real one was in the pond  I wonder if a real one hanging from the branch above,
by a noose around its neck might be enough of a deterant. 
As for the costume, Shane said he will not cross dress. HeHe


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well.. one thing I remember seeing in Richmond near the ****.. someone had a nice realisitc eagle hanging from the house... i thought it wuz real for a second.. when the wind blows.. the eagle moves... scaring everything away!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Well.. one thing I remember seeing in Richmond near the ****.. someone had a nice realisitc eagle hanging from the house... i thought it wuz real for a second.. when the wind blows.. the eagle moves... scaring everything away!


I like this, worth a try


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> I like this, worth a try


=) Can you write my name on top of the eagle so I can take credit! or paint it on top of his face! HAHA J/K!
But if you wanna take a look at this eagle i'm talking about, it's in Richmond South, near Gary Pointe, and it's near the **** trail! =)


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

You could put up one of those fenceless perimeter things for dogs around your pond and let your dog have free reign of the yard. Herons are probably creatures of habit and it may be just a matter of breaking the habit.



Sargasso said:


> My grandfather always used a twelve gauge*, but I think that the decades have made that method extinct.


it still happens in the valley, in the city handguns are now the preferred means ...


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, the twine is UGLY. Maybe you could use high test mono fishing line.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

darb said:


> You could put up one of those fenceless perimeter things for dogs around your pond and let your dog have free reign of the yard. Herons are probably creatures of habit and it may be just a matter of breaking the habit.
> 
> it still happens in the valley, in the city handguns are now the preferred means ...


I smell bbq heron =) who's bring the hotdog buns?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, just remembered, there's a company in Victoria that makes all sorts of motion sensor operated animal deterrents, check this out!

http://www.contech-inc.com/products/scarecrow/


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had some success by running 4 or 5 parallel trip lines (about 5 inches apart, parallel to the ground and about 6 inches high) around the margin- part over water. it's okay for plants to run through the arrangement.
If herons can get in, so can raccoons and skunks. Raccoons especially will pull out your plants looking for bulbs and snails. Netting is really the only sure fire way to protect you livestock.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> Oh yeah, just remembered, there's a company in Victoria that makes all sorts of motion sensor operated animal deterrents, check this out!
> 
> http://www.contech-inc.com/products/scarecrow/


 Yup, got this, as mentioned we will be setting it up to see how well it will "protect" the pond 

Storm, glad you found your way back  We like that idea, and seen it in action on your pond but this is a pretty big pond 15' x 13' . As well, we like to play in our pond, planting, rearanging the plants.


----------



## hotrodzak (Apr 24, 2010)

I have had good luck with fishing line strung around the perimiter of our pond. It's not as visible as the electric fencer wire, but that would be my next option if they were not detered by the fishing wire. 

Stupid horrid birds!!!!

Lori
2000g koi pond 750g shubunkin pond


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Yup, got this, as mentioned we will be setting it up to see how well it will "protect" the pond
> 
> Storm, glad you found your way back  We like that idea, and seen it in action on your pond but this is a pretty big pond 15' x 13' . As well, we like to play in our pond, planting, rearanging the plants.


 I understand... there's nothing like tripping on your own perimeter defenses lol

But, just don't shoot the heron!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> I understand... there's nothing like tripping on your own perimeter defenses lol
> 
> But, just don't shoot the heron!


=( no BBQ heron? ghostdogg ain't gonna be happy~


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

can always say they accidentally flew into the BBQ pit  lol


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

hotrodzak said:


> I have had good luck with fishing line strung around the perimiter of our pond. It's not as visible as the electric fencer wire, but that would be my next option if they were not detered by the fishing wire.
> 
> Stupid horrid birds!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't understand how the wire around the perimeter of the pond would deter the bird, would it not just land in the water. Our edges are shallow, but center is deep. Your ponds must just be deep all the way around? Tell me more.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hey shane the heron decoys work u gotta move them every day!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

fishing line grid would work, see if they can custom make it so its the color of the base of your pond so it goes invisible


----------



## gordy90210 (Apr 27, 2010)

my neighbours have ponds and they tell me we have a neighbourhood Heron too! I never seen it. We also have a neighbourhood pond in a little park that was cleaned out too by this alleged Heron from hell lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

apparently if you put the line the right height..they cant step over it. so i was told..


----------



## hotrodzak (Apr 24, 2010)

Heron land near the body of water and walk up to the edge the will not land in water. Hence the fishing line works that as they approach the water it hits their legs and they worry that they will get entangled. Having said that they will get accustomed to it and learn to walk over it, through it, or under it. 

Maybe we can set a snair trip for them....


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

never mind the herons,you should try a bear in your pond ..chillin


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =( no BBQ heron? ghostdogg ain't gonna be happy~


Oh man!!!
I was gonna call dibs on half a breast & a leg.


The line might work but the raccoons will be able to figure it out fast.
Ppl in my neighborhood use netting & something that looks like a cage on top with a pad locks.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I use a black pond net over my pond. 
I haven't lost any fish in the 2 years the pond has been up and I live about a mile away from a heron reserve.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> hey shane the heron decoys work u gotta move them every day!


Well we'll give this a shot to.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Well we'll give this a shot to.


the idea, right, not the bird


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> the idea, right, not the bird


We'll see what happens.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

lol.......you r a hoot brenda/shane


----------



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

Best deterrent for herons is to have the sides vertical and deep enough, at least 2'. If you must have plants, have them on raised planters (ie. cinder blocks only as large as the pot itself). Having a shelf for plants around the edge is only asking for trouble with predators and giving them a place to fish from. 

I'd think if you tried an enclosed gazebo and still lost fish that you're dealing with something else other than a heron; I have a hard time believing that any bird would willingly enter an enclosure of any kind. Have you tried leaving your dog in the yard at all?


----------



## k2damax (Apr 28, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Ppl in my neighborhood use netting & something that looks like a cage on top with a pad locks.


that sounds like my pond  all blocked up so nothing can get to the fish.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked up one of these RoboRaptors & also a RoboReptile. The RoboRaptor was used with great success by the original owner for keeping his cat away from his plants since the "toy" has a motion sensor. When it sensed something move nearby, its head moves, it roars and shakes back & forth. Great fun. Scares Felicia though

http://www.robotsandcomputers.com/robots/manuals/Roboraptor.pdf

Dang, we never had these when I was a kid.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

The gazebo and line-of-sight interference should have worked. It's possible that the same heron, once he had access, knew what was there. A Steveston friend has a 5,000 gallon loaded with easily seen goldfish and hasn't lost any of them in years. 
Their backyard is a little tight for access anyway, though. I'd go with the screaming eagle idea.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I put black netting over my pond. I put wooden stakes about 2ft high around the pond and then stretched the netting tight over the stakes, then anchored the netting to the ground with stakes or granite boulders. I just move some boulders to get access to the filters when needed. It isnt the prettiest sight for an outdoor pond but it does deter predators, and I would rather have my koi safe than lose them again. Last year I lost a few $100 dollars worth. To dam expensive to replace them every year. BTW The plants do grow through the netting and still flower so it isnt all bad.


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

From our past experience in koi keeping it is a must for ponds to have a net over them with a few exceptions. The grid of the net must be small enough to prevent the birds mouth from fitting through if you are intenting or keeping smaller fish. Our fish are totally exposed and very vulnerable to all sorts of predators if not protected. Sadly it doesn't take very long for those hungry herons to completely depleting your pond population.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Make ya some tall polls over your head about six incges apart like a gazebo kund of and string fishimg line, monofilament an hard to see. Once he flys into this a time or two he will go away. I live on the ross barnette redervour in jackson mississippi and the lake is in my backyard. Didnt take the local fish crane but one summer to figure out i had a pond under that tree lol. I put up two 4x4 poles , made two t's strung fishin line back n forth and now i have alot of old fish lol. Good luck!
Beaux


----------

